# Upgrading From Pop-up To Travel Trailer



## tripod (Sep 26, 2005)

Hi again, still fairly new here and I've recently posted several threads about the queen slide-out in Outbacks and why you chose Outbacks over the other brands. Thank you all for your comments, they are most helpful.

One more question. As noted in a previous thread we currently own a pop-up (Coleman/Fleetwood Mesa) and are considering upgrading to a travel trailer. To a large extent I am trying to justify in my own mind if it is worth:

1) The added purchase cost of the trailer
2) The added towing difficulty
3) The reduced amount of sites we sould be able to fit into

If you have upgraded from a pop-up, and even if you haven't, I would be interested in knowing if you feel that the advantages of having a travel trailer far outway the inconveniences.

What is it about the travel trailer experience that make it for you? Less set-up time, having an oven and ashroom on board, etc.

Has it been one of those instances where you say: "Geez, I wish we had done this years ago"?

Just wondering. Thank you in advance for your comments.

Barry


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Barry,

We upgraded from a Coleman Nevada to the Outback 28RS-DS and are very pleased with our decision. The primary factor for us was space. The Coleman was fine with one little one, but as soon as number two came along, it became very cramped.

As far as towing difficulty is concerned, it is no harder than the Coleman. In fact - and this is hard to believe - but the Outback is actually easier to back up. I'm told it is due to the longer wheelbase of the trailer.

Set up time is about the same for us. We expected it to be much quicker, but we carry so much more 'stuff' now, it seems to take about the same time. Where the Outback is better, is set-up or take-down in the rain. The Outback is much easier, and you do not need to worry about all that water you are trapping inside the trailer with a tent trailer.

My suggestion would be, GO FOR IT! you will not be sorry!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Well we went from tent camping right to the 21RS.
Just got tired of stting everthing up and taking things down.
DW asked about a pop-up and I said if I'm doing it we're going to a TT.
Best things I ever did.
No worries if it rain,plenty of room,everything inside,
Never had a problem getting into a site yet.
And we even upgraded to the 26RS in less than a year.
I personally wouldn't have gone any other route.

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

More like "I wish we could have afforded this sooner." When you call any campground they ask what size you have and give you a site accordingly. I backed into a site with my 19' and thought the 28 would not fit. It did.

The one thing I love about a TT is the quiet. Most of the outside noise that you heard (whatever it was) in a pop up or hybrid you will not hear. Therefore you sleep better.

As far as towing...you had to get used to the pop up behind...you will adjust and have no problems with a larger trailer.

Cost...........only you can answer that yourself. I have never regretted it.

Good Luck

John


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> As far as towing difficulty is concerned, it is no harder than the Coleman. In fact - and this is hard to believe - but the Outback is actually easier to back up. I'm told it is due to the longer wheelbase of the trailer.


My experience with trailers of all different lengths tells me that longer (but not TOO long) trailers are easier to back up as well. With the trailer wheels further from the pivot point, the trailer isn't all of a 'sudden' jacknifed over to one side.

As for the pop-up... We went from a tent to a 28RSS and don't regret it one bit. On rainy days, the more room the better!

Greg


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

We upgraded from a Coleman Niagara... as much as we adored camping in the PUP... our love for camping has increased exponentially with the travel trailer... set up time is 1/3 and breakdown time is 1/10 of that of the PUP.... with 4 little ones the added space and everyone having their own bed makes all the difference... not having to break down and set up the dinette twice a day is a great benefit.... we actually enjoyed an entire day (literally sun up to sun down) of rain in the TT... played games, watched movies, microwave popcorn, crafts, etc... NEVER COULD HAVE DONE THAT IN THE PUP and had fun.... no issues with towing and with the addition of the Equal-i-zer hitch it actually tows better than PUP... we have decided on a Friday after work to go camping... never would have thought about doing that in the PUP... it means we end up camping more often... when we get home we don't have to popup to clean it out... awning is used on every trip now... full bathroom and tub for little ones makes tubby time easier... FULL SIZE FRIDGE and FREEZER.... space, space and more space...

Okay.. that was the good stuff... now some of the not so good stuff... gas mileage suffers.... cannot store the TT in the garage... and... and.... well, that is about all the negative I can come up with as a comparison of the two.

We have never had a problem getting into any sites... find we actually use it more often... selling the PUP was hard as it had become part of our life but knowing what we know now I wish I had followed the salesman advice in 2002 and bought my second camper first...

Hope that helps!! Best of luck on the shopping...

Scott


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

gregjoyal said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > As far as towing difficulty is concerned, it is no harder than the Coleman. In fact - and this is hard to believe - but the Outback is actually easier to back up. I'm told it is due to the longer wheelbase of the trailer.
> ...


 Well we never owned a pop-up and I would never waste my money on one. It is ok I guess if you really love camping and can only afford it. We have no regrets buying our 25rss. At least it is solid enough to keep bears out and the wind and rain.
I just dont think I could get used to one with dogs inside in bear country.
I gotta have my space.
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## 4CHACS (Mar 23, 2005)

We moved up from a Coleman Bayside and never regret the decision. More space, Less outside noise for sleeping, quicker set-up take-down, we go camping more often for 1 or 2 days w/o the hassle. Have not been limited to camp sites but we don't always have sewer which is not really a problem unless we're going for 5+ days(still use CG facilities for some things!). We even dry-camped over Labor Day and still felt spoiled.

The people who purchased our pop up picked it up the same day we brought our OB home and they came and toured it with the neighbors...almost lost the sale!


----------



## kevman (Mar 5, 2005)

We went from tent camping to a used pop up last December. We used the pop up 3 times and it was so much easier than the tent camping. As a family we decided we wanted to go camping more often than the twice a year when we tent camped.

So, we found a nice 3 year old 25rss outback. It is so nice to be able to have it trip ready and not have to plan for days to go camping. No more poping the trailer up and down before camping and after camping to get all of our equipment in and out.

We have been camping when it rained all day and had fun and no body got wet. Plenty of room for the 5 of us when we camp.

It does cost more in gas but towing is almost as easy. Backing it up is just as simple and I have never camped in a place that the trailer would not fit just as easy as our old pop up.

Good luck.


----------



## GenesRUs (Oct 11, 2004)

I could go on for hours about the advantages of having a TT. That actually surprises many of my friends who know that I used to think that anything more than backpacking into a remote site and sleeping on the ground in a sleeping bag was for sissies. My opinion changed changed for two reasons (still miss the remote backcountry







and now I'm one of the annoying people creeping down the interstate pulling a camper that I used to yell at







).

Reason 1. Kids:
When it was just me and the DW or a friend carrying big packs up some mountain trail - fine. With kids - nope. Just can't carry everyhting you need for a comfortable weekend in the backcountry for a whole family (let alone carry the kids when they're small). Someday they can carry their own gear in a backpack and I hope I'm young enough to join them, but right now a camper is the way to go.

So, why a trailer over a pop-up? We did the pop-up. The furnace didn't heat evenly - the person sleeping across from the furnance fried, the people in the slide out bunks froze. Not much room to change cloths - everyone was tripping over someone else. Our pop-up didn't have a potty or shower. Getting up in the middle of the night to take a child to the bathroom in th woods (backpacking) or even to a campground toilet is a pain. In a trailer, they (and maybe you too if their real little) get up, use the potty, get back in bed, and stay warm and dry the entire time - ahh, bliss! And it seems there are few condensation problems with trailer from occupant breath, sink,shower/toilet water, etc. No damp gear to get stinky. The outside shower (I know some pop-ups have them, ours didn't) is a Godsend for rinsing off little people after a long day of getting dirty.

Reason 2. Set-up and take down:
We camp almost every weekend from the time school gets out in June till snow falls in October/Novenber. With the pop-up a typical weekend went like this:
Bring camper home from storage lot.
Open pop-up camper to load the night before.
Close pop-up camper because it has to sit in front of the house overnight and someone might break in or vandalize unit.
Open camper next morning to load final items.
Close camper for travel to campground.
Open camper to set up at campground.
Close camper to return home.
OPen camper to remove gear and clean.
Close camper to return to storage lot.
Open, close, open, close, ad infinitum.
With a TT, bring camper home from lot, open door and load (close and lock overnight), leave for campground - ahh, more bliss.
Set up and take down with the trailer is a snap. We don't carry a lot of gear, so once the TT is parked, unhooked, stabilized, and rear slid is out, we're done.
I must admit that I also like the extra qiuet of the solid wall TT, especially in campgrounds.
Oh, and I can bring a bigger bottle of scotch than I could fit in a backpack - but I need it with the kids!









A TT is a







investment, and an OB is the nicest we looked at. Makes camping with kids a snap. You still introduce them to the outdoors, but without the hassles of a tent or pop-up. Set and maintainence with a TT is also much easier than with a pop-up. You'll be glad you made the investment.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I went from a PU to the Outback 21RS just a short while ago and we thought that we would miss the PU when we did go camping with the TT, but there was no regret what so ever. We loved it. So much quieter and comfortable, and we were able to use a washroom at 3 in the morning rather then getting dressed and heading to the local loo at 3 am. It was great. There is nothing that made us wish that we were back in a PU. Do not get me wrong, we loved the PU and had some great times in it, but this is soooo much better. More storage, warmer and you can do, well, private stuff without 1/2 the campsite knowing about it








. We looked at several dozen TT before deciding on the Outback, and we are glad that we did.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

tripod,

Don't know about you, but I'm sold!









Besides, is there a Popuppers.com?









Mark


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

tripod,

If you haven't already seen it, here's another thread that addresses some of your questions:

Pop-up to Outback

I think that most, if not all of us, that have come from a pop-up would agree that it is well worth it. We have camped more in the Outback in one year than we ever did in our pop-up, or in a tent before that.

Good luck, and Happy Camping!

- Roger.


----------



## ron4jon (Sep 26, 2005)

We tent camped for over 20 years with two daughters then bought a Class C MH after the daughters moved out but only kept the MH for 1-1/2 years. Then we bought a Coleman Santa Fe PUP and really enjoyed it for 5 years. However, we are close to retirement now and just recently bought our 28FRLS Outback and love it. Another consideration that you can't do very easily with a PUP is use the inside of the camper for "necessary stuff" and use the kitchen whenever you pull off to the side of the road or rest area. You can also use it immediately after you get to the campground in the rain even though it is not fully set up.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tripod said:


> Hi again, still fairly new here and I've recently posted several threads about the queen slide-out in Outbacks and why you chose Outbacks over the other brands. Thank you all for your comments, they are most helpful.
> 
> One more question. As noted in a previous thread we currently own a pop-up (Coleman/Fleetwood Mesa) and are considering upgrading to a travel trailer. To a large extent I am trying to justify in my own mind if it is worth:
> 
> ...


DW and I tent-camped for years and swore we'd never go to a popup because we thought that wouldn't be "real" camping. Finally went to a used popup which we used for ten years. The first camping trip in it we were amazed at how much it enhanced our camping. Bought a new popup and used it for four years and swore we'd never get a TT. We used both popups year-round - snow, ice, you name it. Had so much condensation on the bunk ends that I would get rained on. Got our TT and were amazed at how much it enhanced our camping. Used it year round - snow, ice, you name it. And I swore - every time I had to crawl under the TT in the snow to place a propane heater under the water tank to thaw the lines.







I'm anticipating that the heated underbelly is going to sharply curtail that activity - though a number of folks in here have warned me to be careful because it's not really a 4-season TT. Duly noted, and I have a few mods already planned that will lean it toward four-seasons. Thanks to all those concerned and looking out for me. It's appreciated.

The advantages of the TT over the popup are myriad. But the bottom line is: the older I get, the more I like having my own queen bed to sleep in and my own toilet to sit on. And you know what? We're in the same campgrounds as the tent campers and the popups are. I enjoy every minute in the TT. We boondock for weeks at a time and I have never encountered any sites that I could not get the TT into (but that could just be because I'm the world's best driver














). I say, "go for it and get as much TT as you possibly can." The rear slide gives you the room of a TT that is 5' longer than it actually is - e.g. a 35' TT in 30' of space. We just bought a 28 RSDS (picking it up next Friday) and I am soooo looking forward to camping in it. I know it will enhance our camping experience 100 fold. The hard-sided slide has the same R-rating as the rest of the trailer so it is quiet and warm. It's the best of both worlds.

Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We went from tent to pop-up to Outback and each step made the camping experience more enjoyable and comfortable. When my friends come inside our TT, they joke that it's nicer than the Marriott. We especially like being able to have most of our gear already loaded and ready. We have had no trouble finding spots for our 28RSS, we just have to make sure the spot we reserve is long enough for out TT and TV. If you can afford the financial investment, take the plunge...you won't regret it!


----------



## our2girls (Jan 26, 2005)

We went from a R-Vision Bantam B-17 Hybrid to the 25RSS..

I have never slept better than in my 25RSS...my main complaint about the "tent-ends' was the noise. Since the TT purchase, I have felt rested at the end of the camping trip. Money well spent.

The TT wins hands down.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

barry action

we went from a jayco eagle 10ud to the outback, had the p/u almost 10 years. do not regret move to the outback at all.

i say GO FOR IT you won't be sorry.

darrel


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

mswalt said:


> tripod,
> 
> Don't know about you, but I'm sold!
> 
> ...


There actually is a great site for that... www.popupexplorer.com...

Scott


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

You've already received many good reasons, many of which I would just parrot.

I do have a couple more.

We went from tent to van to popup to TT to % wheel over a span of 30 years.

The advantages, storage and the ability to fuly stock the tt and be ready to go with everything we need. All we do is put in the food and go, everything else is already in the RV.

We have also camped in winter several times. In the pop-up, you can get real cold and miserable.

Have also camped through several heavy thunderstorms and downpours. Nothing makes a camping trip turn into a disaster quicker than having everything soaked. Also those popups tend to flutter in the wind much more than a tt, that really scares the wife and kids.

Lastly, my wife has pretty bad knees. Crawling around inside the pop-up making up beds, moving things around to make room for sleeping, etc. really strained her knees.

Lastly, my wife always made me sleep on the outside so she could getup in the middle of the night to go pee easier. 1. my butt always go cold and 2. I'd have to crawl over her to get up, which would wake her, then she'd fuss at me.









Regards, Glenn


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So to paraphrase what Glenn said,

If she s happy.....youre happy!

John


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> So to paraphrase what Glenn said,
> 
> If she s happy.....youre happy!
> 
> ...


Yeah ... what he said!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We went from Tent to borrowed Pop Up to a 25' Aerolite in 2000. Took us one trip with the Pop Up taking it down in the rain and decided a TT was the best option.

Had the Aerolite for 4 years and traded for our Outback in July 2004. This past summer we camped more weekends and during our vacation than we ever did in a year with our old TT.

Having a fixed Queen bed, bunks for our girls and all the room we need on rainy days makes our vacation time very enjoyable.

We basically consider our Outback the Cottage on wheels. The biggest benefit ... we can change the scenery whenever we want. No yard work and no land taxes.

During the camping season we keep the Outback stocked with dry goods and some clothing... coats and sweaters to cover various weather conditions.

We really just need to load in additional groceries to the fridge and off we go!

Take the plunge you won't regret it.

Wayne


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We went from nothing to the Outback. I used to race off road motorcycles and always tent camped, when I suggested a tent to the DW I thought that that she would fall off the chair laughing. After 2 years of talking about it we picked up our 27RSDS in March of this year. We also keep it stocked with dry goods and bathroom needs so we can just stock-in some food, hook up and run. Go for it, you will have alot of fun.

Gary


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

We used a borrowed popup three times before getting the trailer. We enjoyed camping, but the hours spent on setup and takedown was just way too much. And the challenge of cramming all the stuff into the TV that simply wouldn't fit in the trailer each time we went out was another few hours.

Now, I've gone about to the extreme opposite end of the spectrum with the 31RQS, but we have EVERYTHING we need (and then some) for camping stored in the trailer and trip preparation involves only
1. Getting the TT fridge stocked up (if necessary)
2. Packing up our clothes

All four kids have their own bed, and that's without doing any of that dinette shuffle stuff every morning and night.

I could go on but that's the highlights.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The question you need to ask...........Has anyone went back to a pop up after owning a TT? (other than financial)

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

tripod said:


> Hi again, still fairly new here and I've recently posted several threads about the queen slide-out in Outbacks and why you chose Outbacks over the other brands. Thank you all for your comments, they are most helpful.
> 
> One more question. As noted in a previous thread we currently own a pop-up (Coleman/Fleetwood Mesa) and are considering upgrading to a travel trailer. To a large extent I am trying to justify in my own mind if it is worth:
> 
> ...


Barry,

I replied to this once already, but wanted to add a bit more. I'm trading in my current 28' Layton TT (no slide - needed more room) and picking up our new Outback next Friday. We had two pop-ups for a total of 14 years before getting the TT. Well, I spent all day yesterday unloading all my gear from the TT and putting it in various containers (mostly contractor trash bags) to get it ready for the exchange next Friday (we're trading in and picking up on our way to a camping trip) - and cleaning it, of course. I literally spent all day - sun up to sun down - and I still have to empty the outside storage areas today! This getting older thing stinks because I'm in so much pain I can hardly move from all the work I did yesterday. Aint no way I can sit in a pew, so church is out today.









Anyway, I was totally amazed at how much "stuff" I had in that TT. If you have kids and have seen the movie "The Santa Claus" it was like Santa pulling all kinds of stuff out of his bag - including a full-sized kayak. My point is: the TT is ready to go with no loading at all. All we have to do for a weekend is put food in the fridge. We really don't even have to put clothes in it because we keep clothes for all of us on the TT. We do take clothes though and keep the stuff on the TT for emergencies. But, putting food in the fridge and a few items of clothing for each of us in the TT takes all of five minutes, and WE'RE OFF - no popping up to load and then popping down!

When we get home, if we're too tired (and we usually are) we just back the TT in and leave it, even if we broke down camp in the rain - try that in a popup! We leave the food in the fridge, the dirty clothes on it in the hamper, leave the cleaning until another day, go in the house and take a shower and relax. Of course, I always have to run out to the trailer the next mornig to get the milk out of the fridge.









I kept a lot of stuff on the popup too, but not nearly as much as I do in the TT. And almost everything kept in the TT is easily accessible. In my popups, we always had to dig stuff out. The TT has just about everything in closets and drawers. I keep the least used stuff under beds and such.

My family and I LOVED camping in our pups and we have many, many great memories from them. We literally got teary eyed when we sold them. But the minute we got into a TT, we were all amazed! We had so much more room and so much more fun. It was bigger, quieter, drier and funner -









tdvffjohn made a good point in asking if anyone has ever gone back to a popup after owning a TT. We absolutely would not! I'd give up camping first. Not because I have a predjudice against popups; but, having tasted the the TT and experiencing how great it makes camping, I couldn't go back. Just like when I went to a popup, there's no way I could have gone back to tenting. I must be getting older.









So, having waxed eloquent in two missives about the benefits of a TT over a popup, I'll retire to the Sunday paper and another cup of coffee. Just waiting for the sun to come up and warm things up a bit so I can finish prepping my Layton for the trade-in. That is, of course, if I can get my muscles to work.

All the best with your decision. If you do move to a TT, I doubt very seriously whether you will ever regret it - we never have.

Scott


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

We went from tent to pop-up to TT. At each point, I vowed never to trade up because it wouldn't be "camping" but I was wrong. It is camping at its finest! It's so easy to set up and take down that a 108# grandma and her 9 year-old granddaughter can do it alone! Unfortunately, I have only had 1 opportunity to take it out since I got it but I'm chomping at the bit hoping for at least one more before it must be winterized! It was awesome and I wasn't worried about whether or not it rained, which happened either on our set up or tear down days or both when we used the tent! What a mess! No more middle of the night trips to the bathroom with my granddaughter nor waking up at 6a.m. just because the neighbors do. Just one more thing, my daughter would never have gone camping in the tent or PU. Though she hasn't agreed to go yet, she hasn't refused and I just know she'll enjoy it when she does. I also have another friend who wouldn't even consider camping but agreed to go with me and our friend who's in treatment for breast cancer only because of the hotel feel to the TT. I can take my 81 year old mother or other elderly friends, too, without worrying about breathing issues (AC) or them getting too cold (heater and/or electric blankets). I don't think you can go wrong with a TT. Good luck choosing which one (which OUTBACK, I mean)!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

nonny said:


> We went from tent to pop-up to TT. At each point, I vowed never to trade up because it wouldn't be "camping" but I was wrong. It is camping at its finest!
> [snapback]57030[/snapback]​


What she said...and everyone else!
Small dome tent ~ Large 10X20 tent ~ Coleman NIAGARA (w/ all the bells and whistles well over $11,000.00)~ Outback 27RSDS!
I can't even imagine all the $ we spent to get to the 27... (each time we upgraded)








We would like to travel farther from home...You really can't do this with a pop-up...
Well you can, but it's a pain in the @$$ to do it for 1 night. Our plan is to drive and then sleep for 1 night and drive farther ect.

Right now my sister is looking for a pop-up...I have told her just wait a while to afford a TT.

What ever you decide...
Camp-on sunny
MaeJae


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Tent camped for years then upgraded to pop-up then went the trailer route. Each one has there benefits and you can't beat the comfort level of the tt. We were rigged up in all three with everything we needed but I agree with the earlier posts about the ability to unpack whenever you get the chance. Opened the pop-up many a time after getting home late and worried about wet canvas I had folded up that morning.







I must say I miss the campfire talks and stories that my kids don't want anymore since they have the comforts of the tt (tv, a/c etc.). I don't miss my wife waking me a 2:00 am while she dressed to hit the bathroom. Livability is much better but with $3.00 gas I sure miss the lightweight easy towing pop-up. I still have it and all my tent gear. I just can't let it go with all the memories good and bad. The main thing is get out there and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

When we bought our pop up it was primarily because we could store it in our garage. We had no where else to keep it at our house.

If we had known we would move to a new house within 2 years and have RV parking, we never would have bought it.

The reason our Outback is better for us is:

Much quicker breakdown of the campsite.

The ability to stop anywhere to cook lunch, or just a quick potty break for the kids.

Much quieter in crowded campgrounds.

Easier to load, keep loaded, and prep for camping.

Better security.

More comfortable and and better immenities. (gray/black tanks, stereo, AC, bunks, more storage, etc.)

Although we enjoyed the pop-up, we never would have bought it if we knew where we would end up. We have no regrets with the Outback.

John


----------



## tripod (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Thank you all for your thorough and detailed consideration and responses to my question. Clearly you are all happy with your choice to move up and have provided some convincing arguments, many of which I never even thought of.

We will certainly discuss this further as a family before we make a decision. In the meantime I will continue to keep an eye on this forum and hope to post from time to time...

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

JohnnyG said:


> Better security.


I don't know where you live, but if you plan on any wilderness camping in areas with, say bears, I wouldn't even think about a popup.


----------



## tripod (Sep 26, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> JohnnyG said:
> 
> 
> > Better security.
> ...


I'm a proud Canadian Dan, born and bred. Spent most of my life in BC, but am currently in the Ottawa area. And, I know all about bears...

Our guys are getting older now though, and catching frogs and roasting marshmallows just doesn't hold the same interest as it used to. As such we are looking at different trips to theme parks, sites of historical signfigance etc., as such I don't think the intrusion of wildlife should be a major consideration. Thanks though, it is a good point.


----------

